# Field/Hunter Round...How Long For You To Shoot?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Depends on who I am shooting with and what course....

but usually in the 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 hour range I would say....


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Depends on the attendance... when we get upwards of a 100 for the Huaco Invitational then it can take 4 hours... but on a weekend I can shoot 28 in about 1.5 hours if I'm in a hurry.. But I'm rarely in a hurry and usually take 2.5hours... The State Championships usually take 4 hours but then there is usually upwards of 100 people there also..


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Walking solo, roughly 2.5hr to 3hr without feeling rushed - closer to 2.25hr if I forgot my binos back at the van and around 2hr or even a little less if I forgot my binos AND my bug spray, lol !

State shoots around here usually go roughly 3.5hr I believe, maybe 4.5hr first day when we shoot 28F and 14A. Most of the courses we use for State can accomodate at least 3 across shooting and we usually do not assign more than 3 target except in the younger kids' groups where they are usually speeding around the course anyway .

>>------->


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I would say, on average, about 2.5 to 3.0 hours.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Just about the same amount of time it takes me to play a round of golf. It doesn't really matter to me anymore I just out to have fun. I shot outdoor state for the first time this year and had a blast. Its about having fun with me. The gang I hang out with is the same way, we just like to have fun.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

rudeman said:


> I would say, on average, about 2.5 to 3.0 hours.


Same here. 

I can do it in an hour and a half at home on a single target butt with different faces.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

2.5 to 3 hours for me most of the time, including LOCAL tournaments.

The last Nationals I went to, we were done and BACK TO THE CLUBHOUSE in under 4.5 hours from sound of "gun" to arrival at the clubhouse with our scorecards completed.

The last Sectionals I went to it was about 4 hours or so for 28 targets. Hotter than a pistol outside to boot...and still got done in 4 hours.

I guess it isn't that way NOW at Nationals, however, for whatever reason.

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Lets see some average times on shooting a Field/Hunter round. I've never been to the Mids or Nationals so I'd be curious to hear how long you've spent on the range at the big shoots.
> 
> For me, a local round takes @ 3 1/2 hours.


It must be that everyone is talking about sun. at state or sect. because sat we always shot 56 targets which includes 28 animal, it goes pretty quick but, your still on the range or going to or from-all day- !! this day you shoot min 168 arrows + warmup. If thats what you were looking for. -
-doyle-


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> It must be that everyone is talking about sun. at state or sect. because sat we always shot 56 targets which includes 28 animal, it goes pretty quick but, your still on the range or going to or from-all day- !! this day you shoot min 168 arrows + warmup. If thats what you were looking for. -
> -doyle-


Was curious about the time it takes most of us to shoot a round. One of the common complaints I've heard here and around my State is 'shooting Field archery takes too long'. Not sure where you cross the line into 'too long'.  

As I stated on another thread, the 3-D shoots I've attended were marathons. Yes, I've been to a few State Championships which were extended affairs too, but all of the local shoots take around 3 1/2 hours to complete.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Most of our field and hunter rounds Start at 1:00pm and we are generally done by 4:30p with a break at halfway for a coffee or a pop and maybe a hotdog.
Our courses are setup so that you are back near the clubhouse at the halfway point.
We have two courses, one setup for field and one we use mostly for hunter but we also use it for the animal round.
Both courses are setup all the time. At time's the targets maybe shot up a little but they are always replaced for a scheduled shoot.
Everyone is invited to shoot at our club anytime. All you have to do is PM me, email me @ [email protected] or call me at 814 425 7782(home) or 814 720 9864(cell) and I will be glad to shoot with you and show you our club.I am retired and rangemaster at the club so I can be available most of the time WINTER or summer.
We are located at Franklin, PA and you can find our shoots on regional shoots, NE region. Our new schedule will be posted as soon as we have it finalized.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

By myself - 1.5 hours; competitive shoot - 4 hours for 4 shooters on a crowded range and 3.5 on open range; 2007 nationals - 4.5 hours


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Depends on who I am shooting with and what course....
> 
> but usually in the 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 hour range I would say....


That's a tasty BURGER.

The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My home range is set up as a combination Field and Hunter (14 of each). When I shoot by myself I can finish 28 targets in 2 hours. With another shooter it stretches to 2.5-3 hours. In a tournament in a squad of 4 shooters, it can take 3-4 hours, depending on the individuals in the group and how much waiting has to be done.

Dave


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

It really depends on who you're shooting with and the course. A good course layout with room for 4 shooters is great, if people are willing to shoot 4 across only. 

I can get through the 14 targets at my home range 2 times after work before dark with the right group, struggle to get through once with a different group.

I would say on average about 3.5-4 hours for an official round around here, because we will and do shoot 4 wide where we can, I have shot in other places where they flat refused to do this (even if there was room for 6 people) and had it take 6 hours...though that is not the norm...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've been involved in MANY course setups, and we've strived to set them up for FOUR abreast. Problem is..>FEW SHOOTERS WILL SHOOT FOUR ABREAST! You can have the lanes wide like that...and they'll still shoot no more that TWO ABREAST, excepting on the fans, where sometimes they will line up on the left two stakes and the right two stakes and flip flop instead of moving across...but you can't blame them...since the squirrely rules about two arrows in the left target face and two in the right target face!

In on instance a few years back, we worked all spring cutting lanes, placing blocks, and setting our bunny up for four abreast, along with other targets. then during the first tournament...one of the people that helped set this all up...REFUSED TO SHOOT FOUR ABREAST on ANY target! He said, "we have plenty of time, we'll shoot two and two." He absolutely refused to shoot four abreast on that bunny, especially. So, I stepped up and shot with the other two guys and left him alone. He grumbled and groaned and even threatened to gimme a zero...I told him to find it in the rules...since I was correctly shooting MY column of targets from MY position on those 4-abreast bricks. He still refused the rest of the day to shoot four abreast...negating all that work HE and I and the others had done!

Then, there is the "problem" of the longer walkups....some groups will shoot two and two...but will have the first two shoot the entire target, then walk back to the longest stake and the next two shoot the entire target...talk about create a bottleneck! Most often, shooting two and two is done at the longest stake, then EVERYONE moves up, shoot two and two, then move up...at least THIS goes quite a bit faster than the first two shooting all four blocks and then walking back so the other two get their turn!

All that WORK, and the people still will shoot two abreast instead of 4. If you go to 3 per group, you gotta TELL THEM to shoot all three abreast, and SOME still won't listen..but will shoot two first and then the odd man out is shooting on the stake by him/herself!
You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make them drink (unless you put their heads under the water and use bricks at the back end. hahahaha
field14


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

field14 said:


> I've been involved in MANY course setups, and we've strived to set them up for FOUR abreast. Problem is..>FEW SHOOTERS WILL SHOOT FOUR ABREAST! You can have the lanes wide like that...and they'll still shoot no more that TWO ABREAST, excepting on the fans, where sometimes they will line up on the left two stakes and the right two stakes and flip flop instead of moving across...but you can't blame them...since the squirrely rules about two arrows in the left target face and two in the right target face!
> 
> In on instance a few years back, we worked all spring cutting lanes, placing blocks, and setting our bunny up for four abreast, along with other targets. then during the first tournament...one of the people that helped set this all up...REFUSED TO SHOOT FOUR ABREAST on ANY target! He said, "we have plenty of time, we'll shoot two and two." He absolutely refused to shoot four abreast on that bunny, especially. So, I stepped up and shot with the other two guys and left him alone. He grumbled and groaned and even threatened to gimme a zero...I told him to find it in the rules...since I was correctly shooting MY column of targets from MY position on those 4-abreast bricks. He still refused the rest of the day to shoot four abreast...negating all that work HE and I and the others had done!
> 
> ...


Well said field...it drives me nuts when people do this...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

It's really difficult to exercise some common sense and respect for your fellow shooters. And we wonder why we can't attract new shooters.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

With a 10:00am shotgun start and a short break for lunch, rarely done by 3:00pm. That's a good 5 hours.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

When I get off of work I can go straight to the range and get 28 targets done in under 2 hours by myself. If I'm with other it's closer to three.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Speed*

What RSW said. Also it makes a big difference on how the course is laid out.
If you can shoot 4 across and if the medium and long targets are all walk throughs you can fly through 28 targets.
Jbird


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*How Long*

Just got back from shooting a field round. With two of us shooting and my buddy taking a little longer than me per target we shot a 28 target field round in just a little over 2 hours.


----------

